# My new 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium



## LTBM (Dec 13, 2019)

Hello,
New to this site and glad to be part of it.
I called VW today regarding my home link (part of the optional Rear View Mirror, 3 buttons).
I cannot get it to embed my garage signal.
There is not any mention of anything in the manual pertaining to Home-link, garage door, etc., none.
VW corp acknowledge that much, to their surprise.
They are going to send the directions of how to link my remote signal, but will have to wait for the (email dept until Monday).
The C/S who answered the call, (courteous, efficient) cannot send emails, I'm not making this up.But I do have a case no. for that issue.
The service bay at my dealership did not have instructions for me, they referred me to the manual.
With my current Acura TLX, it was fairly straight forward and seamless step.
Does anyone have any instructions for the home link pairing.
I've tried their verbal method, it does not work. Unless, maybe my garage opener is older and not capable of paring with the current Tiguan technology. 
I will have VW dealer tech person come to my home next week to work a solution. They are called the "genius" staff.
Cheers,


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

I have a 2019 SEL R-Line non premium...there was a separate "manual" for the home link. Like a small double sided brochure mixed in with all the other manuals.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LTBM said:


> ....Does anyone have any instructions for the home link pairing.....,


Use the instruction that *DID* come with your vehicle.


----------



## Tarponbeach (Aug 26, 2019)

*This worked on mine*

1: Press and hold the two outside buttons on the HomeLink® system until the LED starts to blink, release buttons.

2: Press and hold the desired HomeLink® button and the transmit button on your rolling code transmitter at the same time until the HomeLink® LED changes from a slow blink to a rapid blink. 
(Your system is now programmed)

3: Locate the learn code button on your garage door opener. (These are located under the light cover or on the rear panel depending on model)

4: Press the learn code button on the garage door opener, a red LED will start to blink. (You will have 30 seconds to complete programming)

5: While the LED on the garage door opener is blinking, return to the vehicle and press the pre-programmed HomeLink® button 4 times. (Or until the garage door operates).


----------



## LTBM (Dec 13, 2019)

*After hours with Home-Link, VW, etc.*

I have been on the phone for hours:
with Home-Link (excellent C/S), 
VW corporate (mixed bag of support), 
a VW tech from my dealer came to visit at home, 
spoke to the Garage Door Mfg. (inefficient and lacking tech wherewithal), 
I even contacted my Rabbi to bless this remote (just kidding),
and nothing has worked.
My garage door manual has all information, FAQ, etc.
All of the procedures written here, Home-link's, VW are fairly much the same,
Even used a new battery for remote, with the same results, flashing LED's and no movement.
I will keep my opener in my Tiguan and go from there.
I believe the technology in my opener has been left behind like a relic on the road side of techno advances.
The home-Link on my Acura TLX works fine, engine off or on, in the garage, outside, etc.
Thanks to everyone for your help.
I'm not giving up, just taking a pause to enjoy my Tiguan.....before the first payment comes due, LOL.
Cheers y'all


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LTBM said:


> I have been on the phone for hours:
> with Home-Link (excellent C/S),
> VW corporate (mixed bag of support),
> a VW tech from my dealer came to visit at home,
> ...


Did you press the "learn" button on the actual garage door motor? It is under the light cover. I know with all my homelink vehicles I had to do this to get it to work. It is due to the rolling code security they have added to garage door openers over the years.


----------

